# Opfer von Telefonbetrug gesucht



## musaeus (20 Februar 2017)

Wir wollen mit einem TV Beitrag die Verbraucher zum Thema 'Abzocke am Telefon' sensibilisieren und vor den Betrügern warnen.  
Dazu suchen wir Betroffene, die uns mehr erzählen können.

Deshalb die Frage:

Wer hat schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gewinnversprechen oder Vorauszahlung gemacht?
Wer ist von Inkassobüros unter Druck gesetzt worden oder hat sonstige Mahnungen oder Zahlungsaufforderungen von unbekannten Firmen erhalten?
Wer kennt Unternehmen wie MC-Multimedia, TRC Telemedia, .... und wurde für angebliche Telefonsex Angebote zur Kasse gebeten?


Bitte helfen Sie den Kriminellen das Handwerk legen könnten und melden Sie sich unter: 
089-995 2986 15

Vielen Dank und bis gleich!


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2017)

musaeus schrieb:


> MC-Multimedia, TRC Telemedia


Opfer von vor zehn Jahren wirste hier kaum mehr reaktivieren. Da sollte nach den aktuellen Firmen/Projektbezeichnungen gesucht werden, z. B. hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...c-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/page-87

87 Seiten sprechen Bände und dabei ist das bereits der zweite Teil.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2017)

musaeus schrieb:


> für angebliche Telefonsex Angebote





musaeus schrieb:


> den Kriminellen das Handwerk legen


 ...hinter den angebotenen Nummern gibt es Erwachsenenunterhaltung, das sind keine Luftrechnungen. Nur, nicht jede Rechnung findet seinen tatsächlichen Anrufer. Das Hauptproblem ist aber, dass die Abrechnung solcher Dienstleistungen nicht über Festnetz- oder Mobilfunknummern angebahnt werden dürfen. Das wäre zumindest unzulässig aber strafbar noch lange nicht. Da es dann immer an den erforderlichen Preisangaben und der Erklärung zu den Widerrufsrechten mangelt, sind die behaupteten Verträge wahrscheinlich immer ungültig und die Rechnungsempfänger müssen nichts weiter machen, außer nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2017)

Die Blütezeit der Internet- bzw Telefonabzocke ist IMHO vorbei.  Natürlich gibt es  Neu- bzw Seiteneinsteiger bzw Wiederholungstäter wie die Fuldaer  Abzockerbranche aber der große Run ist ( Gott sei Dank) vorbei. Treffer bei der Suche nach diesbezüglichen Meldungen findet man in Foren nur noch sehr selten.


----------



## Teleton (21 Februar 2017)

Die Fulda-Geschichten tauchen schon noch immer mal wieder auf, aber es wachsen wohl nur eine geringe Zahl Opfer nach. Geschäftsprinzip ist die Bewerbung von Dienstleistungen zur "Ohrinnendruckentlastung" ohne jede Preisangabe unter "normalen" Ortsrufnummern in Anzeigenblättchen usw. Wer dann aus Neugier mal anruft hört nach kurzen Gestöhne "dieser tolle Service kostet xx Euro" und es kommt ne Rechnung. 
So kommen natürlich keine Verträge zustande aus Scham dürften trotzdem viele zahlen.

Btw. Was ist eigentlich aus dem Düsseldorfer/Niederrheiner mit gleichen Geschäftsmodel geworden? Da habe ich seit Jahren nichts mehr von gehört.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2017)

Der aus Krefeld, der mit dem Porsche? Keine Ahnung! Etwa 2006 wollte mich aus dem Dunstkreis des Supports noch jemand verklagen, hat mich aber nicht gefunden, weil ich damals "anders" hieß.


----------



## musaeus (21 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank euch schon Mal!! 

Falls doch noch jemand von euch einen Betroffenen (max. 2 Jahre her) kennt, würde ich mich freuen, von demjenigen zu hören.
(Hab auch schon Betroffene im Forum angeschrieben - bis jetzt ohne Antwort)

Merci


----------

